# DONT BUY ASH'S P'S!



## SHIFTLinG909 (Jun 20, 2004)

I bought two 3-4 super reds from ash a couple of weeks ago and they came with a parasite and killed all of my P's! DONT BUY HIS FISH!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, i disagree, tho i have never ordered fish from Ash.

You dont need to be so harsh on Ash, you are the one who put them in your tank, did you know that they came with the parasite before you put them into your tank, you sure its not your water, or your fish.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Well i will tell you one thing,this is the wrong way to go about this,Ash will make it right,no matter what the prob is period.I have got many fish from Ash,all great.He is one of the best in the biz.You got them a few weeks ago..








you never saw a prob with them till now...








You need to call him not bash him like this,your prolly 13 or something right,Ash busts his ass to give us the best fish he can,this thread..


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Yea no doubt i know your pissed but man call Ash he should make it right. I haven't persomally delt with him but from the posts on here I can see that he is a stand up guy. Call him and deal with it that way dont bash him on here. Just my .02


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I never Had a problem with Ash's Fish.
you should have called him ....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sofar I have heard good things from ash, it could had been the fish you had before that had the fish, cuz I doubt that ash would let bad fish be sold.
So if I was you, I wouldnt start blaming people, until you get ur fkin facts straight!
SO GO KEEP IT TO YOURSELF OR TALK TO ASH BEFORE YOU FUCKIN (sorry for my language) START BLAMING PEOPLE FOR YOUR OWN RESPONSIBILITY!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

physco 1 said:


> Well i will tell you one thing,this is the wrong way to go about this,Ash will make it right,no matter what the prob is period.I have got many fish from Ash,all great.He is one of the best in the biz.You got them a few weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















EXACTLY!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u dont have to make this public
many people including myself have ordered many fish from ash without a problem
if u are telling the truth call him up and he will take care of you
only people that need attetion will say something stupid like its ash's fault


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, it could be true, might not be. Call the person you bought it from, work things out.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I wondered what you fed them...
So I looked back in your previous posts..
Feeders suck...
and if you had them all in a 35 gal octagon.....



SHIFTLinG909 said:


> what i do sometimes is pour in a doven live feeders with the piranha's and they can eat whenever they get hungry so you dont overfeed them. nice P's keep up the good work!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I wondered what you fed them...
> So I looked back in your previous posts..
> Feeders suck...
> and if you had them all in a 35 gal octagon.....
> ...










he killed his own fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Death in # said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered what you fed them...
> ...


 lol yup







, especially if he put in the water from the bag into the tank, that could have some diseases.
I wouldnt have done that.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

do you know what parisite it is, or are you just making up sh*t


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your fish.
Don't blame others for mistakes made by you, 
We were all new at one time and made mistakes , it's just your turn now.

Stick around and read before getting more piranha to save headaches and fish.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

it was probably your mistake not ash's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

SHIFTLinG909 said:


> I bought two 3-4 super reds from ash a couple of weeks ago and they came with a parasite and killed all of my P's! DONT BUY HIS FISH!


 What the hell is wrong with you dude? Ash has been great to everyone I've ever ehard of ordering from him, and I've heard of isntances where the fish bit open the bag during transport and ash sent replacements free of charge. To come on here and just start ranting about some sh*t like you knew he gave your fish parasites (which it now comes out looks pretty fuckin likely you killed your fish by giving them feeders unquarantined) without event alking to him is awful. What a lousy way to conduct yourself dude, with knowledge of how you've been feeding your fish I think you owe the man an apology.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

SHIFTLinG909 said:


> I bought two 3-4 super reds from ash a couple of weeks ago and they came with a parasite and killed all of my P's! DONT BUY HIS FISH!


I don't care personally about the topic, but your attitude sucks.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i understand where your coming from that you lost all your fish but look at the whole thing, feeders are kknown for disease and parasites, call ash up and tell him what happend exactly


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Theres only one way to find out what the real cause of your Ps death... and thats through autopsy. But what gave you the conlusion or thought of the problem as being parasitic? There can be so many possible causes which may have occured, way even before you received any fish from Ash. Internal bacteria/parasite can sometimes be undected, unnoticed for days, weeks, or even months. Even if your fish looks healthy from the outside, undetected signs of gram positive bacteria may have been taking effects previously on your fish, making the cause of death undetected. Also, your choice of food for your Ps (which most have already stated) can be the main reason most would agree that killed your fish.

Ive lost $1800 in one order because of parasitic/bacterial infections, so dont feel bad. But even though I had the same problem awhile back, Iv'e *NEVER* blamed the distributor for it. I mean, I dont think anyone would try and ruin their reputation especially when trying to make a name for themselves by running a business. And Ash... he's one of the coolest guys around!!! Best to do business with in my book!!! I know he'd definately try and help out any of his customers if problems with business relation occurs. So I hope, before you made these comments about him, you've tried contacting him for any resolutions before making these bad statements. Alot of members have delt with Ash and can vouch that he's one of the greatest guy and distributor of all time!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i hear a lot of retarded echoes. can we get a thread lock?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

In summary:

1) This should have been taken to PM with Ash. If the matter is not settled, you can contact one of the staff to see if the issue can be resolved. Making accusations public without notifying the vendor doesn't help your cause.

2) No matter who the vendor is, you should ALWAYS quarantine new arrivals before introducing them to your own stock. Most of these fish are wild caught and "may" carry disease that may not be known to a vendor. Their responsibility is to send out fish that are, TO THE BEST OF THEIR KNOWLEDGE, healthy.

3) You can NOT simply deduce that it was Ash's fish that killed the rest of your stock. There are too many variables involved in fish disease (water parameters, diet, the condition of your old stock, proper acclimating process, enough filtration to handle the increased bioload, etc.)

4) Hope you get this issue resolved WITH ASH!

5)


----------

